# Leinbach L-7200 Manual Needed



## billrigsby (Apr 4, 2015)

I just picked up a used Leinbach L-7200 Post Hole Auger,
I have searched high and low and can not find a user manual !


Can any one help ?

Thanks, Bill


[email protected]


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Bill,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

You can hopefully contact Leinbach for an L7200 operator's manual as follows:

Mailing Address:

Everything Attachments 
12 S. Ashe Ave. 
Newton, NC 28658 

Phone: 828-464-1200 
Fax: 828-464-0538 

If you do a search for "Everything Attachments", they also have an email form to communicate with them.


----------



## billrigsby (Apr 4, 2015)

sixbales said:


> You can hopefully contact Leinbach for an L7200 operator's manual as follows:
> Everything Attachments



Thanks, Leinbach went under about two years ago,
Everything Attachments makes their own PHD.

I did manage to find two manuals if anyone else needs them...

















I can be emailed at [email protected]


----------

